# Tornados



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geesh , I hope everyone in the Cenral U.S. is staying safe. Just watching CNN about St Louis area. Seem's like an early start to the season . It's even windier than normal around here lately. Don't forget your neezer if you have to head to the basement . Practice an immergency plan.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Last week when a particularly bad storm came through, I saw the warning on the tv--tornado warning Henry co--I didn't wait to see where in Henry Co. I picked up Rosie, opened the curtains to look out and woke hubby at the same time. Told him tornado warning, I had Rosie and I was going downstairs. I planned on getting downstairs to the tv near the basement door but the electricity went off just as I got down there. So, I stood at the basement door with Rosie and hubby stood nearby for about thirty minutes. The storm sounded terrible but no damage. The next morning we had lots of trees down in the woods and one across the driveway a few shingles off. Lucky. More to come the first of this coming week and we don't have the trees up yet. We are not a priority since our trees are not hurting anything the tree man put us on the end of his list. Rosie didn't mind the storm at all though. She doesn't flinch with the thunder and lightning. I used to have a dog that shook through every storm so I am really proud of Rosie.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We had tornados come through here in Eastern N Carolina last week, really bad in some parts, just nothing left of houses, some was new construction, also poor areas and pricey areas were both hit. We lost power for a few hours but were fine. Seven summers ago, when I came here I started redoing the woods behind our house, most pines far enough away and deep tap rooting understory to break the fall of a very large tree, this was for hurricanes, not sure it would do any good in a twister. The National Weather Service has stated this year will be an active season. It is all so tragic.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

The one that hit St Louis was 20 mins from me-no damage here but parts of STL County is in shambles-we were watching the TV when the first siren went off-after the second warning siren about 15 mins later I took the dogs and went to the basement-Rom is afraid of storms the girls wanted to lay on the steps-hubby came down and just as he got down stairs the lights went off. No damage just lots of rain-which flooded my basement. Darn mole has a run right under a window so the rain pours in there.

Hope all are safe
Pat (humom to)
Miss paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)
Ms Tease( for as long as she needs me)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad you escaped the wrath of that one. They are scary events . Luckily we don't get too many around here. Stay safe Pat.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Just got through another Tornado warning -- just mee Rosie and Josie Wales. I held Rosie the whole time and Josie stayed at my feet. The weather forcast is for severe weather for the next two days. The good news is that I am getting my exercise in. DH has been fussing at me for not exercising my upper body to get the soreness out. Well caring Rosie around for 30 minutes at a time should help. (dumb me I just now thought of putting her collar and leash on).


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Stay safe Lucile.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Sigh spring in the south- gotta love it. We have had 2 confirmed tornados in the past week and half a dozen warnings-most at night (shudder). I grab my kids, the dogs and tell my husband where we will be- he likes to stand at the doors or on fron porch to "watch" for it.... yeah. We were lucky with the damage, just minor but am having a roofing company come to look at the house and several neighbors around me weren't so lucky. Keep fingers crossed we have lots of flooding going on here (just outside Louisville, KY) and more storms coming in the next few days.

***4 tornados as of last night in a week


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep, stay safe and tell your husband to get the hell downstairs as soon as he sees one. Hopefully he won't see one . You know hubbies though. What kills me are the ones that want to film them coming . :frusty:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

We are sitting in our "safe room" right now. The sirens went off. Lizzie never comes in here and wonders what is up.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Stay safe everyone! (and your hubbys!) So many men feel they need to stand guard through the storm. When I was a young'en, I would always spend a week at my Grandparents at the beginning of summer vacation and then again at the end of summer vacation. Without fail, we would end up having to go down into their dirt floor cellar due to severe weather. Me and Grandma would be in the cellar, and Grandpa would be upstairs keeping watch. It wasn't until I was grown years later, that my mom told me that Grandpa was scared to death of storms, as his crazy abusive mother had locked him outside in a storm when he was a little boy. And still he stood guard over us...My Grandpa was the best man ever...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> We are sitting in our "safe room" right now. The sirens went off. Lizzie never comes in here and wonders what is up.


Stay safe and let us know how it turned out.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

we're fine. Had severe thunderstorm warning and tornado watch. The sirens went off twice. Better to be safe and go downstairs. I do not like this time of year and all the storms.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> we're fine. Had severe thunderstorm warning and tornado watch. The sirens went off twice. Better to be safe and go downstairs. I do not like this time of year and all the storms.


good to hear. Yeah always take them seriously.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Last week when a particularly bad storm came through, I saw the warning on the tv--tornado warning Henry co--I didn't wait to see where in Henry Co. I picked up Rosie, opened the curtains to look out and woke hubby at the same time. Told him tornado warning, I had Rosie and I was going downstairs. I planned on getting downstairs to the tv near the basement door but the electricity went off just as I got down there. So, I stood at the basement door with Rosie and hubby stood nearby for about thirty minutes. The storm sounded terrible but no damage. The next morning we had lots of trees down in the woods and one across the driveway a few shingles off. Lucky. More to come the first of this coming week and we don't have the trees up yet. We are not a priority since our trees are not hurting anything the tree man put us on the end of his list. Rosie didn't mind the storm at all though. She doesn't flinch with the thunder and lightning. I used to have a dog that shook through every storm so I am really proud of Rosie.


We hardly ever get tornados up here, but we do get hurricanes. About 20 years ago, we had a really bad one that knocked down about 10 black walnuts on our property. Because none of them had hit the house, insurance didn't cover it. And like you, we were on the bottom of the lists for tree clean-up companies, because the trees weren't hurting anything but our paddock fences. (the horses couldn't go out, but that didn't seem to concern anyone!)

Out of nowhere, this guy showed up on our doorstep. He had heard that we had a bunch of walnuts down. It turned out that he turns bowls, and if we would give him the trees, he would cut them up, clean up all the branches, and take them away. We only needed to deal with the stumps and fix the fences! So a clean-up that would have cost us several thousand dollars became free, and he eventually gave us a nice set of wooden bowls from our trees as well!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

krandall said:


> We hardly ever get tornados up here, but we do get hurricanes. About 20 years ago, we had a really bad one that knocked down about 10 black walnuts on our property. Because none of them had hit the house, insurance didn't cover it. And like you, we were on the bottom of the lists for tree clean-up companies, because the trees weren't hurting anything but our paddock fences. (the horses couldn't go out, but that didn't seem to concern anyone!)
> 
> Out of nowhere, this guy showed up on our doorstep. He had heard that we had a bunch of walnuts down. It turned out that he turns bowls, and if we would give him the trees, he would cut them up, clean up all the branches, and take them away. We only needed to deal with the stumps and fix the fences! So a clean-up that would have cost us several thousand dollars became free, and he eventually gave us a nice set of wooden bowls from our trees as well!


Wow, Karen. That is a neat story. I bet the bowls are beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boy, you guys are really getting pummeled! Stay safe and keep those pups with you! I have an acquaintance down in that area with several dogs, and she has an e-pen set up in the basement so that she can just pile them all in there and know they're safe and in one place when a tornado is coming.

Lucile, I know you need the exercise, but maybe an ex-pen in the basement for Rosie when you have to go down there would make it a bit easier on you!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi People. I am at my office for the first time since surgery. Not to work but to have electricity. Because of the storms, we have been without for two days so far. We gave up yesterday and went to a hotel last night. Because this is our "Worlds Greatest Fish Fry Week" the hotels are full and we stayed in the dirtest hotel last night ever. We checked out this morning. I have to admit that the hot shower was worth it though. I am going back home now and hopefully we will get power on this afternoon. At least we have water and a gas cook stove. But the sound of silence there is eerie and at 60 degrees yesterday and raining I nearly froze to death. At least today the sun is out and the temp is nearer 70 degrees. Hopefully the storms are over for a while. My daughter lives in Huntsville and dodged the tornados there yesterday and my grandson is in Birmingham where they had horrific tornados and many deaths there and nearby. I am ready for the season to be over.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Stay safe, Lucile!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree, Stay safe!
I don't know what is going on with this crazy arse weather and we've had a few tornados here in Virginia day, scary.

Not too near us, but we are in a tornado warning til' 9. Gucci HATES Thunderstorms.....

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is a year of crazy, horrible weather. I don't know how I missed this thread. Stay safe everyone. Tornados have to be terrifying. They wreak so much havoc in such a short period of time. You're all in my prayers.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope you all have a more peaceful time now, and that the tornados settle down,it must be a nightmare.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

We haven't got power back on yet and stayed in the same dirty hotel room again last night. I stayed at home all day but Larry, Rosie and I went back to the hotel to sleep and shower. We were up at 5 am, watched the wedding and to McDonalds for biscuit and ham back to the house and bundled up. I am back at the office to get warm. I guess we will have to go to a larger city for the weekend. My daughter in Huntsville and wanted to come to our house. They have no power in northern Alabama and have been told to not expect any for at least a week--can you imagine the impact on the community as a whole. Think of the security situation. She said that they had shut down the Browns Ferry nuclear plant for some reason. And then there are all those who lost everything including lost of life. We are just inconvenienced--so lucky.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's just incredible what has happened down there. We're so glad that YOU are safe, Lucile!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh how ghastly for you hope you have a better night and things pick up quicker than you think.As you say at least you are safe.On a lighter note hope you enjoyed the wedding.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Golly Lucile! So glad you're feelin' so much better, or this would be even a harder situation for you! I would say everything in your fridge/freezer has gone bad by now! I think I'd just stay at the flea bag motel! Hope you're up and running again soon! Electically speaking....TeeHee!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> We haven't got power back on yet and stayed in the same dirty hotel room again last night. I stayed at home all day but Larry, Rosie and I went back to the hotel to sleep and shower. We were up at 5 am, watched the wedding and to McDonalds for biscuit and ham back to the house and bundled up. I am back at the office to get warm. I guess we will have to go to a larger city for the weekend. My daughter in Huntsville and wanted to come to our house. They have no power in northern Alabama and have been told to not expect any for at least a week--can you imagine the impact on the community as a whole. Think of the security situation. She said that they had shut down the Browns Ferry nuclear plant for some reason. And then there are all those who lost everything including lost of life. We are just inconvenienced--so lucky.


The storm knocked out external power to three nuclear reactors at Browns Ferry Nuclear Plant so it was shut down to do the necessary repairs to the destroyed transmission lines. Generators are working to keep the reactors cool. Until the transmission lines are repaired Linemen can't start repairing down electrical lines. It will take some time before power is restored to four counties in Northern Alabama.

My sister and her DH have a houseboat at a Marina in Athens, Al. and are staying there. Athens has power which they probably get from Wheeler Dam just a short distance away on the Tennessee River. I'm not sure what the rest of my family in Huntsville and Madison are doing, but they'll manage. We're praising God all are well. The little community of Harvest where I grew up had six deaths from the storm and three subdivisions destroyed. I was told that area is unrecognizable. I can't imagine the destruction in Tuscaloosa and Birmingham. Life as we know it can change in the blink of an eye never to be the same again.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My DIL is a Wizard of Oz fanatic and I always kid her that we're going to go "storm chasing". I think we would have to change our underwear if we ever saw a tornado. 

We did have a small one here a while ago that did a little damage to some buildings, but that was all. I can't imagine what those people are going through. I'm saying prayers for them. Glad everyone here is OK.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am back at the office this Saturday morning. I brought a change of clothes and underwear. At least I can get a hot sponge bath here. Last night I listened to a book tape on the battery operated CD player. We slept in our own bed with the doors and windows open. But it is supposed to warm up to the high 80's today and if it does, we will have to go somewhere else to sleep. Our bedroom is upstairs and will get way to hot to sleep and won't cool off until after midnight. (that is without a fan going) Hopefully DH will get his seminar material put together today (he is giving one next weekend) and then we can go to Jackson, Tn to get a decent hotel room and leave Rosie with my son. The ******** around here don't allow pets in the hotels--except in the dirty ones.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh Lucile, you make me laugh, even in your trying circumstances!!! This is getting rediculous!!! I would seriously be freaking out by now....not that that would help the situation...that's just how I roll! Wishing you a good weekend and I hope someone hooks you up soon! Kisses to Rosie and Josie!


----------

